# Marx Train Set



## Fireman4X4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello all!
My name is Luke, and my wife and I recently received a train set after her grandmother's unfortunate passing. Nobody else in the family showed any interest in a box that said "Lionel Train Set" on it, but I couldn't resist. I have no experience with model trains, but recognized the name. The problem is, I am having trouble identifying the model and any sort of history behind it. I assumed it would be a Lionel product judging by the box, but upon inspection of the underside, I found each car was stamped with MAR Toys. Curious about this train and would love to be able to pass it down our family some day with some accurate information. Any help is greatly appreciated!

Hopefully my photos will show up!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a Marx train, Marx made a lot of different stuff. 

I would say the army train is desirable to have by collectors.

I have no time to search now, I have to get up early.

Do a Google search Marx trains then add Army to the search.
Try doing it under an image search, if no one helps you I will find it tomorrow.

I say good find.
And better yet thanks for saving a piece of history.:thumbsup:

Do you have more pieces? (Train cars?)

Someone here will help you get them running and set up.

Got to go and get some shut eye, more tomorrow if no one helps you tonight.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is your caboose,










From this site...., 
http://theputz.com/trains2.html

Got to go ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What is the number on the Marx engine?

TJ you ought to move this Marx info into the O section.


----------



## Fireman4X4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Big Ed! Appreciate your help a lot  I was pleased to find out that the train still runs like a champ when I set it all up. Thanks again! And the number on the engine is 666


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fireman,

The set looks to be in nice shape. I don't know too much about Marx, but I'd guess late 1950's or so? 

Here's some background info:

http://reviews.ebay.com/Marx-Train-Guide-2-4-2-Steamers-666-amp-1666_W0QQugidZ10000000001234906

http://reviews.ebay.com/The-Toy-King-Louis-Marx-MarX-Trains-History_W0QQugidZ10000000004057543

Regards,

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Nice links TJ, so 57 and 58 for the army set!:thumbsup:
That set is on the rare side of collecting, very nice.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

Those trucks and cast wheels as well as the Allstate labeled transformer say this set was one sold by Sears, rather than being a "run of the mill" Marx set. That may make it even more desirable to collectors.

Marx locos are very dependable. A little TLC cleaning and lube and most any of them will run after storage.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

its a marx 666 engine, powerful hauler, a lot heavier than the 1666 version if I am not mistaken, as people have been saying, it is an easy clean and greasing to keep it running. I have two 1666's and the one that I lovingly call the test dummy, has taken a beating and keeps running. :laugh:


----------



## jimtone (Nov 11, 2014)

I wonder why someone put the "Marx army set" in a Lionel box? Those army 666 sets are the bomb and that 666 loco is very strong!


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

Allstate is Sears
it says Marx actually 
the X is in a circle 
Like the RXR round signs


----------



## Yukon Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

VERY nice set! Enjoy!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

As a set, it dates between 1956-1958, and could be either Marx Set 52960 or Set 52965. Not much to find on a quick scan right now.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Found this item on eBay search. Do a search of Marx with either number below!!

Offering up a very desirable 9626 (also numbered 52335AS) OD military set. This is an Allstate set put out in 1957 by Sears. All the cars are in VG+ to Ex condition, with run time.


teledoc said:


> As a set, it dates between 1956-1958, and could be either Marx Set 52960 or Set 52965. Not much to find on a quick scan right now.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

microbuss said:


> Allstate is Sears
> it says Marx actually
> the X is in a circle
> Like the RXR round signs





Yukon Jack said:


> VERY nice set! Enjoy!





teledoc said:


> As a set, it dates between 1956-1958, and could be either Marx Set 52960 or Set 52965. Not much to find on a quick scan right now.


You guys do know that the OP wrote this thread in 2012?
He came back to thank then never returned.:smokin:


----------



## Yukon Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

big ed said:


> You guys do know that the OP wrote this thread in 2012?
> He came back to thank then never returned.:smokin:


Oh sure, we knew that! We were just checking to see if you were paying attention!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jimtone said:


> I wonder why someone put the "Marx army set" in a Lionel box? Those army 666 sets are the bomb and that 666 loco is very strong!


Are the bomb, has two opposite definitions you know?

From the urban dictionary,
bomb 
1. (before 1997) Something really bad; a failure 

2. (after 1997) Something considered excellent and/or the best (uses modifier "the")


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

big ed said:


> Are the bomb, has two opposite definitions you know?
> 
> From the urban dictionary,
> bomb
> ...


Boy, that is so dang wrong. In the eighties we'd call something "bomb" or "the bomb" all the time. Guess they need to update that dictionary


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Kwikster said:


> Boy, that is so dang wrong. In the eighties we'd call something "bomb" or "the bomb" all the time. Guess they need to update that dictionary


But when you called something a BOMB what did you mean?
#1 or #2 explanation?

The only thing I ever associate the word BOMB to is that it






*blows things up.:smokin:*


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Ours was related to the second definition. I.E. "that car is so bomb". Watching The Addams family is "the bomb".


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

That is most certainly one of Marx's top-of-the-line sets. And yours looks great !


----------



## jimtone (Nov 11, 2014)

When I said that the Marx 666 Army loco was the bomb, I meant it is a great locomotive that is very easy to work on and that it's a very strong puller. I have 4 of the 666 and 4 of the 1666 locos which both model have the same drive mechanism.


----------

